# Saw Brown pug roaming



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

In Maltby in Rotherham area. This morning took my dog a walk he was pulling going giddy towards the Pug but it wouldn't come near or I would of looked if it had ID tag and took it home to keep it safe til owner was found. It ran in road a few times so definitely wasn't road wise.


----------

